

Show HN: Automatically set your wallpaper based on the weather (Android) - RealCasually
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=weatherwallpaper.rcg.com.weatherwallpaper

======
RealCasually
I worked on this Android application which automatically uses your location
and weather to find ultra-high-res images from Flickr to use as your
background. Everything is handled automatically, and we have a curated and
blocked list to ensure quality stays high.

Thanks for your opinions and feedback!

